# Red plant id



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have no photo on the moment but i can tell you that it is purple on both sides of the leafes. It grows emerged. I found it a very hard too keep plant in the aquarium so i moved it to the outside terarium attempt and it's growing beautiful there.
It flowers (i bought it with flowers and also it flowers now in my terarium) . The flower is made at anode of the plant it is purple and it makes seeds that i tried too raise plants from the but i accidenta removed the ground and the small plantlets.
It looks alot like ludwigia arcuata ut it does not have that kind of flower.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Thanks for nothing*

Since i have to reply myself to my topic i have found that the plant is Althernanthera sessilis var. 'rubra'


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, but it is really hard to identify a plant without any sort of image.

Even if you cannot take a photo, you can at least look through the Plant Finder for plants that look somewhat like it:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php?

That would help immensely,

Carlos


----------

